# harvest moon soap experiment



## krissy (Oct 14, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the pic sucks...
i was experimenting and the batch came out cool. in person the moon is kinda slightly swirled and looks real.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 14, 2010)

That's cool, Krissy!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 14, 2010)

That's very cool!


----------



## albo (Oct 14, 2010)

that's awesome, well done!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Oct 14, 2010)

Krissy, that soap looks great! PERFECT name!!


----------



## cwarren (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats way cool !! Great Job


----------



## zilke (Oct 14, 2010)

I am green with envy, I love how your soap turned out..


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 14, 2010)

I like it ahlot.


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 14, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful!!
Can you share with us how you did it?


----------



## babygirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## ToniD (Oct 15, 2010)

Neat idea.   Came out well!


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 15, 2010)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!  How neat is that?!?


----------



## krissy (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks for all the compliments everyone!


----------



## maya (Oct 15, 2010)

that is really loverly!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 16, 2010)

Very clever.  :wink:


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 18, 2010)

So neat!


----------



## krissy (Oct 18, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!
> Can you share with us how you did it?




i just used a small pvc pipe and made the white with a tiny tiny bit of peach color. i made the soap and let it set up for 2 days, then i made some black soap and poured in a small amount into my log mold.  i added the moon to the soap and then continued pouring the black soap until i was out. made the top of the black textured so that i could make "hills" out of the dark green. i left the top of the soap as flat as possible. when i unmolded, i turned the soap upside down so that the grass is on the bottom.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 18, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## sygrid (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks great,  cool for Halloween too 8)


----------



## timbudtwo (Oct 23, 2010)

I have wanted to do just this! Looks awesome. Great job.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2010)

I love it krissy! Looks awesome!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree-  very cool and sooo creative.


----------



## Lolly (Oct 24, 2010)

_It really looks cool...so now please tell us what does it smell like?_


----------



## krissy (Oct 24, 2010)

i scented the moon with a tiny bit of peach and then the rest is scented with a mix of oak moss, cedar and sage. very herbal and not sweet.

also makes grey lather because of the charcoal... :roll:


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 25, 2010)

That looks really cool...


----------



## ministeph (Nov 21, 2010)

wow! I really really love it!  It reminds me of cool winter nights


----------

